# My 93 vw cab is running so rich its burning gas like a v12truck what should i do? i need help



## igot6cars (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so confused my 1993 vw cabriolet burns so much gas and i can smell the fumes inside the car ,black smoke comes out of the tailpipe as well i changed the airflow meter but it didnt help i know the fuel system on this car is a digifant1 i need help please how can i fix this problem do anyone know?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

I never deal much with cabriolets, guess people still think of them as a "girls" car, but did they not switch to Digifant II by then? If so then look at the coolant sensor and the O2 sensor first. Coolant sensors seem to fail often and cause lots of issues with Digifant engines, running rich is one of the issues. By the way, I find the Cabbys kind of nice, just don't like soft tops (my non-VW is a folding hard top).


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

oxygen sensor and/or coolant temp sensor is your culprit.
try unplugging the oxygen sensor, and then resetting the ecu to see how it does. I'm imagining the procedure is the same for digi1. Warm the car up until the fan cycles, unplug the coolant temp sensor, rev to 3k 3 times. leave the oxygen sensor unplugged and see how it drives. if it's better, replace the o2 sensor.
coolant temp sensor would be good to replace as well. if you get one, make sure it's a bosch one.


----------



## igot6cars (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: (ziddey)*

thanks a million i will try that ... the car is 400miles away from my home i had to leave it because of this reason i think i will just go and purchase those items and put them on. thks again.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (igot6cars)*

change the blue coolant sensor. Does the MAF look like it has been cracked open?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterWheels* »_but did they not switch to Digifant II by then? 

FWIW, all 1991-1993 Cabriolets initially sold in California are Digifant I. If the '93 in question has a check engine light on the dash, it's Digi I.
Also, "igot6cars", you might want to post this issue in Cabriolet forum... that's where the Digi Cabriolet experts reside.


----------

